# P U W Electric Movements



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Electric and Electronic watch lovers, I posted something in the General Watch Forum here about 19 Gruen electrics I've just bought :thumbsup:.

But I have a question for you. All of the electric PUW movements are marked "PUW 907". I've never heard of this movement before and it's not mentioned in Doensen. I've not examined it carefully but they look very similar to the known PUW 1000.

First, the well known PUW 1000 clearly showing markings. Recorded as PUW's first electric movement:










And now the PUW 907:










The battery clamp is missing from the PUW 1000, so ignore that difference. The balance bridge is different to reflect a different style of regulator and also the shock system is different. To my eye, the PUW 1000 looks earlier than the PUW 907.

Anyone else come across a PUW 907? :huh:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

sorry paul not seen one of these before , ranff has 1000/1/2 , the only difference i can see in those 3 is a quickset date and small change in height, infact on ranff i think he's using the same pic for all 3 of them


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dont know if it,s the Picture or not Paul but one of the mainsprings looks bigger than the other.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

dombox40 said:


> Dont know if it,s the Picture or not Paul but one of the mainsprings looks bigger than the other.


mainsprings???


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pugster said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Dont know if it,s the Picture or not Paul but one of the mainsprings looks bigger than the other.
> ...


 :lol:

The hairsprings could be different...since the regulators are.


----------

